# Alfie, Fell Terrier, DOB 11.07



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Alfie, Fell Terrier, DOB 11.07



*Homing Requirement:* Alfie needs a family who understands terriers and have an active lifestyle, but not highly social as he doesn't cope with visitors very well unless they are 'doggie' sensitive. Alfie needs a family without children and a quieter dog centered lifestyle. Can be left and on the whole dog friendly. Can suffer skin itching with grass pollen. Not for cats or small furries.

*His Story: * Alfie is in his 3rd home. 1st: lived with dogs, but lost his first home due to change of circumstances. 2nd: very successful, but they were expecting a baby and that was no longer viable for Alfie. Then homed as an only dog in London and wasn't coping with urban lifestyle and lots of visitors. Alfie is neutered, vax'd and chipped. Alfie is fostered with 3 other terriers in Hertfordshire.

*Advert:* Alfie has been loved all his life. Alfie is a treasured pet indeed and a terrier to his paws tips. Alfie has been a student and has a bronze training award. He is a good teacher to the ways of the Fell terrier! Alfie copes with being left, an active lifestyle and enjoys his toys.

Alfie is an adorable lad who approaches life with bravado. Yes, Alfie is a 'working type' terrier who has instincts which on the whole have been overlaid with training. He has good dog skills to enjoy social encounters but needs the confidence of a terrier owner. He would love to live with another dog(s) but needs a child free living environment as many terriers prefer. Supervision and management around visitors as he can get nippy particularly with non-doggie people. Alfie is typical of his breed, comes highly trained and socialised. What a GEM and a fun dog!

Please visit Alfies thread: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Alfie Fell Terrier DOB 11.07 Heartford! Foster on our Forum to find out more about him and follow his progress.




If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Can you offer me a home ... promise I'll be good ...



Alfie is patiently waiting for his forever home ...


*If you are interested in re-homing Alfie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

***bump***


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Alfie is still in foster and waiting for his forever home to spot him. Could it be you?




*If you are interested in re-homing Alfie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle. *


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Alfie is still in boarding kennels and available for foster or adoption.

If you are interested in re-homing Alfie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Ever time I visit his kennels I can't resist a cuddle ...




Neither can Charlie! Alfie is always as good as gold on his walks. He settled quickly and walked happily with Bertie, Charlie's dog. Have a soft spot for him ...



















Alfie with Charlie ...


















So handsome and such a character...


















Alfie is still in boarding kennels and available for foster or adoption.

If you are interested in re-homing Alfie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Alfie is still in boarding kennels and available for foster or adoption.

If you are interested in re-homing Alfie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

This dog is still available for adoption and needs a home!

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

Extraordinary this dog hasn't been grabbed


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Delighted to say that he has - Alfie now had a home!


----------

